# A127 diner meet, sun 21st march



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all, the meet is deff on. It is at the A127 DINER on sunday 21st march 11am onwards. Spoke to Mark the owner today and we will have a section of car park all to ourselves!:thumb: The food is VERY good there by the way! Any questions pm me or ask on this thread. Paul.:wave:


----------

